# Passenger seat height adjustment



## Tall Mini (Apr 20, 2011)

Just bought a Launch Edition. One thing that l wish it had was height adjustment on the passenger seat as well as on the driver's side. The seat sits so low it is difficult for my wife to sit comfortably. Wondering if it would be possible to add a mechanism from another model (assuming the height adjuster and seat bases for that matter would not be bespoke to the Atlas.) Anyone have any thoughts on where to start.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

We had the same issue when picking a Atlas. My wife is small and could not sit comfortably in a LE. We finally went with a SE with Technology Pack. Powered seat allows her to find a good position.


----------



## Tall Mini (Apr 20, 2011)

Couldn't go up to the higher trim. Dealer thought that the seat base might be shared with the current Golf. Need to get my hands on one to do some measurements.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

No height adjustment? You guys sure? Seems like almost all VW since the late 70's have had the pump handle height adustment on both front seats. Even our 79 Dasher had this feature back then. Can't believe VW is not offering this on this top of the line model.


----------



## Tall Mini (Apr 20, 2011)

It is odd...you have to go up to an SEL to get a power passenger seat that has height adjustment. Add to that the the square hood line and the fact that the passenger seat sits so low and it is kind of nuts honestly. Had we noticed how bad it was we likely would not have bought it but my wife happened to ride in back on the test drive..so we missed it.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpanico (Dec 17, 2003)

Tall Mini said:


> It is odd...you have to go up to an SEL to get a power passenger seat that has height adjustment. Add to that the the square hood line and the fact that the passenger seat sits so low and it is kind of nuts honestly. Had we noticed how bad it was we likely would not have bought it but my wife happened to ride in back on the test drive..so we missed it.


This! I just bought a SE Tech for my wife, and opted to sit in the back during the test drive so the salesperson could direct my wife on where to go, talk about the features, etc, etc. 
Last evening was the first time I rode in the passenger seat and commented right away that I had a difficult time seeing over the hood in comparison to her mini-van which had a front end that sloped downward, and was even more surprised that I couldn't raise the passenger seat like in ALL of our other VWs. She has to raise the driver's seat to its full height to be able to safely and comfortably see over that huge hood! I'm also a little surprised that the "Tech" package wouldn't come with homelink.

EDIT: Just found *this thread* here in the forums about that lack of homelink with the SE Tech.


----------



## Tall Mini (Apr 20, 2011)

Funny...I was at the dealership today because I had my Atlas in for service (bad catallytic converter) and they had a loaded SEL in the showroom. Almost had a go at striking a deal as the seats have been an issue (and point of contention) since we got it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

An 8 way adjustable passenger seat was the number 1 requirement on our list and why we chose the Atlas over the Highlander. We actually want the seat to sit low as my wife has arthritis in her knees. Sitting higher with her legs at a 90 degree angle caused her to be in pain for 3 days following a trip to NY in our Honda Odyssey. But yes, had to go SEL in order to get that.


----------

